# Clovis american indian linage over 12000 years old



## hummdaddy (Feb 15, 2014)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/12000-year-old-baby-dna-unlocks-clues-to-earliest-americans/

http://dna-explained.com/2014/02/13/clovis-people-are-native-americans-and-from-asia-not-europe/


----------

